# Pinsel-Effekt



## metno (29. März 2006)

Ich möchte den Buchstaben X so aussehen lassen, als ob er mit einem Pinsel gemalt wurde. Also etwas gebogene Ecken und an den Enden diese Zacken. Wie kann ich so etwas realisieren?
Ich hoffe das ist verständlich genug beschrieben.


----------



## Leola13 (29. März 2006)

Hai,

nur das X  ? und wie gross soll es denn sein ?

Evtl. nimm doch einfach einen Brush und mal dein X selber.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## metno (30. März 2006)

Grösse ca. 200x150 px. Mit dem Airbrushpinsel komme ich nicht so gut zurecht, da ich mit der Maus nicht die ruhigste Hand habe. Grafiktablett habe ich leider nicht. Gibt es da nicht eine bessere Möglichkeit?


----------



## cody- (30. März 2006)

Ich würde es mal mit den verschiedenen Kunst- und Malfiltern probieren, vorher natürlich das X mit einer gewünschten Schriftart schreiben und die Ebene rastern.


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. März 2006)

Hallo metno.

Ich denke, Leola hat da vollkommen Recht. Wenn du mit der Maus nicht so sicher bist, empfehle ich dir einen Pfad anzulegen. Nun wählst du eine passende Werkzeugspitze und füllst die Kontur des Pfades. Falls dir die Struktur im ersten Anlauf nicht gefällt, kannst du zunächst auch in den Werkzeugspitzenvoreinstellungen den Winkel verändern.

Grüße

Philip


Hier ein schnelles Beispiel:


----------

